# Adobe Premiere 6 EFFEKT



## Prophetmancer (13. Dezember 2001)

HI,
ich habe mal eine frage.

Gibt es irgendeinen effekt in AP6 womit ich das bild (video) an den Rändern verschwummen machen kann. Damit es so aussieht wie ein Rückblick oder einen Traum  

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

Mfg 

Prophet


----------



## Prophetmancer (17. Dezember 2001)

Weiss den keiner was ich meine


----------

